# Novation Launchkey 61 MK2 sends out Pitch Data



## garyhiebner (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey VI-Controllers,

I have a problem with my Novation Launchkey 61-key MK# model. I have reached out to Novation Support but haven't received and communication back from them

Basically my controller is sending out random Pitch Bend Data.

I'll be playing and the key will just change pitch. Then when Ilook into the CC data I see that random pitch bend data has been sent form the device out to my computer. If I unplug the device and plug it back in, it still retains the last incorrect note data. They only way to 'reset' it is to quit the project and start again.

At first I thought I was accidentally hitting the pitch wheel, or when I used the octave buttons it shifted pitch incorrectly.

But now without hitting any other keys it sends out the pitch bend data.

Anyone experienced this or know what it is. Should I update the firmware or is there a way to reset it? Or is there something faulty with the electronics on the device.

I'm guessing its the device and it's time for a new MIDI controller, but hoping I'm missing something and it's an easy fix.


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 1, 2020)

I've had this issue many years ago. I didn't solve it to be honest, but sometimes this happens as well on MPD32. You can try moving all the knobs, faders, everything that sends midi from Impulse. That might "reset" it for the session. I sold it on the cheap and never got a complaint.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 1, 2020)

If you never use the pitch wheel you can try just disconnecting it from the electronics. This worked for me on fatar keyboard of mine with the same problem.


----------

